# Blue Phillipine Paraiba's just laid eggs



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got back from vacation last night and did a water change on my Angel's tanks (daughter was looking after them, so figured she didn't do any)

This am doesn't my young Paraiba pair go and lay eggs on a plant!
This was 2 I kept to show, guess they decided to start a family while they waited for show season 

Here is pics of them
This is the female, she has a lot of lovely blue markings on her 









this is the male, also has gorgeous markings, the whitish markings are actually blue, camera doesn't pic it up very well because of the irridescence.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So some of the eggs were starting to fungus even though I had MB in the tank, so I set up the outside breeder box and clipped the plant leaf off that had the eggs on it and put it in the box with an airstone.

The parents were NOT happy I did this, but I didn't want to take the chance the rest would fungus. Now after 24 hours they have hatched and are on the bottom wriggling around.

Funny thing is I put the breeder box inside the tank to keep the heat the same until they hatched, and the parents have been looking thru the bottom at their eggs....now they see them wriggling around and are keeping a close watch on what I am doing with them 

Im wondering if they would still take care of them if I put the free swimming babies back in the tank with them.....hhhmmmnnn! Will have to wait and see what happens, maybe put a few in with them to see what they will do.

Hopefully I have another pair of good parents with this pair.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So today I noticed some of the babies looked a little worse for wear, kinda lethargic etc on the bottom of the box, so I thought OK maybe the Pinoy parents can help out....so I dumped the breeder box with the paraiba wigglers into the tank above where the Pinoy's have wigglers and would you believe it they thought it was their own babies and went about picking up any stragglers on the bottom and put them back on the leaf.

At least now I know that the Paraiba's will have a chance for survival with these very attentive foster parents looking after them  better than what I can do for them.


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

The parents look good, nice to hear about the successful fostering. good luck.


----------

